# Отреставрировать "Юпитер"



## pols-petr (1 Мар 2010)

Подскажите, если кто знает где можно привести в порядок инструменты в частности 2 Юпитера, заменить порожки у домры малой, желательно по безналичному рассчету и рядом с Мордовией?


----------



## button (21 Мар 2010)

Могу дать тел. мастера 89035834713.


----------

